# Bringing guitars across border but not to gig or sell



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

My girlfriend, myself and some friends have a trip of a lifetime coming up.
We're staying at "Big Pink" the house that The Band lived and recorded in with Bob Dylan.
It's rentable and left much like it was back in the day albeit kept up. We plan a side trip to the original Woodstock site and a show at Levon Helm's barn as all are in close proximity.

Anyway, to my question. Given the musical nature of the trip and the people going on it we're planning on bringing our acoustics as we'd be remiss if we didn't play something while in such a place!
It was suggested that we get proper paperwork to bring our instruments across the border so as to prove they're ours and not for import or use in a gigging capacity which they're not. We just wanna play by ourselves to ourselves while at the house. 
Does anyone know what specific forms and where to get them for such purpose?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I know nothing about this. However, my first thought was about CITIES, rosewood fretboards and trying to cross the border. I would assume that is covered by the forms/paperwork you are looking into and is not an issue.
However, it could be a detail that you wouldn't want to be trying to sort out at a border crossing.

@Budda might have information. 

That is going to be one amazing trip!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

There's a CITIES exemption for personal gear. Bring this with you.

Article VII of the Convention
Section 3:
The provisions of Articles III, IV and V shall not apply to specimens that are personal or household effects


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

You are fine. you dont have to bring anything with you. Declare the item with the CBSA when you cross. That way there is a record you brought it with you. when you come back you have proof it was not bought there and you will not have to dance through hoops to avoid paying taxes on an item you already own.

The Cites rules are very clear on this.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Consider just buying cheap acoustics in pawnshops at your destination. Donate them to charity before your return.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2019)

That sounds like a cool trip.
You should bring back a small container of mud as a souvenir.
Provided you don't need any special forms/clearances. lol


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Edited out, better info below.

Cool, got an extra space?


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

Stop at Canada Customs before crossing into the US and get a Y38 card for your guitars. It's a small card that proves you owned it before entering the US (so you don't have to prove you didn't buy the guitar in the US). 

If taking expensive cameras, computers, etc --- it's a good idea to get them listed on a Y38.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

cdntac said:


> Stop at Canada Customs before crossing into the US and get a Y38 card for your guitars. It's a small card that proves you owned it before entering the US (so you don't have to prove you didn't buy the guitar in the US).
> 
> If taking expensive cameras, computers, etc --- it's a good idea to get them listed on a Y38.


This. 

In my case I was back and forth with other items to compete with. I filled out a form and they gave me a sticker. The card sounds like a much better idea for a guitar.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I used to declare my camera equipment and was given something to show when I came back. Didn't know there was a form number to ask for though.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes, the little green card issued by CSBA.

If your local CSBA office is in a convenient location, I would suggest getting it done there before your trip. That would also be a good time to ask any questions you might have concerning bringing the guitar back.

Getting it done at border crossings can take time. I wouldn't do it at the airport CSBA, unless you are there way before boarding time.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i crossed the border with my guitar a few times. no one asked me any questions about it at all


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

cheezyridr said:


> i crossed the border with my guitar a few times. no one asked me any questions about it at all


It would only have to happen once and you're possibly screwed trying to prove prior ownership.

One time I missed the Canadian Customs building as we were crossing into Niagara Falls and had to use the "last turn around to Canada" exit. 

We got to the Canada Customs guy and he asked how long we had been away for. Uh, we havent made it yet. Lol. He just kind of laughed and told me where to park so I could go in and have them check out my guitar and give me the card. 

I just keep the cards in the guitar cases now.

I've not done it with other stuff but if I ever cross with my golf clubs I'd certainly get a Y38 for them.

Tomorrow I'll snap a pic of what the card looks like.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Found a sample photo on the net. Particulars were listed in French:


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This sounds like the adventure of a lifetime. 

I am so excited for you! (And a little envious)

How did you find out about this?


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I was told to bring along my papers when I bough a new camera before a trip to USA year ago.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

withdrawn


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Boogieman said:


> Yes, the little green card issued by CSBA.
> 
> If your local CSBA office is in a convenient location, I would suggest getting it done there before your trip. That would also be a good time to ask any questions you might have concerning bringing the guitar back.
> 
> Getting it done at border crossings can take time. I wouldn't do it at the airport CSBA, unless you are there way before boarding time.


This is a good idea. You can get it done at the Customs desk at the airport in Breslau. It's pretty quick and easy.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

I forgot to take a pic today of my Y38 cards but found a sample online.

The cards are about the size of a credit card.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Just take a dated picture of you with your guitars in front of some identifiable structure in Canada. If they question you, you can show them the picture. I have taken by guitar across the border more times than I can remember and was never even asked.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> Just take a dated picture of you with your guitars in front of some identifiable structure in Canada. If they question you, you can show them the picture. I have taken by guitar across the border more times than I can remember and was never even asked.


Really? Have you heard of Photoshop? I'll bet the border officials have.

The OP has the correct advice already: stop at CANADIAN customs before crossing the border and declare using the green cards anything you might be questioned about when you return. The cards are good "forever"... I now have about ten of them with me when I travel listing everything questionable (guitars, electronics, cameras, etc.) that I've ever carried into the U.S. and might be carrying again.

I've never had to show them on my return to Canada, but someday I might and they are the sure and fast way to prove you had an item with you before leaving Canada - one that border officials will accept without suspicion.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

boyscout said:


> Really? Have you heard of Photoshop? I'll bet the border officials have.
> 
> The OP has the correct advice already: stop at CANADIAN customs before crossing the border and declare using the green cards anything you might be questioned about when you return. The cards are good "forever"... I now have about ten of them with me when I travel listing everything questionable (guitars, electronics, cameras, etc.) that I've ever carried into the U.S. and might be carrying again. I've never had to show them on my return to Canada, but someday I might and they are the sure and fast way to prove you had an item with you before leaving Canada.


As I said, I have done it many times and have never even been asked even though the guitar case is clearly seen. I guess they could question the picture but I don't see why they would unless you have a bad past record of cheating at the border.


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You can go into the Canadian border office for a green card that proves you own the guitar and it isnt a purchase. It is free.

I learned that crossing back yesterday.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Blind Dog said:


>


That is the machine you use to bring them through the woods in the wintertime.


----------

